# My New G22 My trigger finger hurts!?



## barnesrl (Aug 22, 2010)

I just got my first Glock G22 and have ran 600 rounds through it with out any issues with it. :mrgreen: I love it! My only issue is with my trigger finger! lol After firing 150 rounds my trigger finger hurts from the pull of the Glock trigger. I do get quite a few pinches to my finger also. I use the padded portion of my index finger to pull the trigger. 

I fired my sons Ruger 9mm model ??? and the trigger pull was so much smoother. It was sweet! Then pick up my Glock and man it hurt my finger! I have not fired any other Glock to get the feel of them nor has any other Glock owners fired my G22. I also get a blister in the web of my strong hand between my index finger and thumb. This has happened the three time I have went to the range. (I fired 200 round each visit) I kind of put this down to improper grip on the g22. But after watching dozens of videos on the proper grip I feel I am holding it properly. 

Not I am not a wimp with tiny soft hands! I have been a mechanic and welder all my life! and use my hands every day on tough jobs. 

Am I alone on this problem? 

Thanks to all who have any comments.

Bob


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The Beretta PX4 .40 cal has a problem with trigger sting according to some. I have a PX4 in 9mm and have never experienced trigger sting. 

The following is from Beretta's website:

"Trigger sting or trigger slap is a phenomena that may affect virtually any firearm given the right set of circumstances: fit of the firearm to the shooter's hand; physical characteristics of the shooter's hand; how a particular shooter holds the firearm and how that affects harmonic vibrations; and a phenomena, documented by high speed photography, referred to as a secondary trigger pull; and timing; all enter into the equation. 

We have done extensive testing on pistols, for example, including where a particular pistol documented as causing one particular shooter "trigger sting", has been fired under the same controlled circumstances by other shooters. These other shooters did not suffer this phenomena. 

A Google search of "trigger slap" and similar terms will bring to light that this is common phenomena that affects, as indicated, virtually any firearm given the right set of circumstances. And there are just as many theories as to how to "cure" the phenomena. "


----------



## barnesrl (Aug 22, 2010)

I will give the trigger slap some investigation. Thanks. The pinch I feel is not every round being fired, but that could be the difference in my grip as I find myself really trying to use the proper grip and I constantly find myself correcting my grip. (I hope what I think is correct is correct!) 

Next time at the range I will rent several other Glocks and see if they feel the same. Possibly some one there has a lot of experience with the same weapon that can give me some more feed back. 

Thanks for your comments.
Bob


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

A definite trigger stop might help cure the "slap." With a solid stop, your finger can continue to apply full pressure in your follow-through. Reset time will suffer, though.
Another possibility is that the "pinch" may be the result of a very-slightly-too-short trigger. If the trigger is too short, it may be pinching the bottom of the pad of your finger between its bottom end and the trigger guard, as it moves forward to return to battery.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sometimes Glock handguns will have small but sharp pieces of "flash" on the plastic parts from the molding process. If this happens on the trigger or trigger safety lever, the trigger finger will get abraded when firing as the weapon bounces during the recoil cycle. My lightly-used Glock 22 in .40 had this problem, and it was fairly annoying.

I very carefully scraped (with a small box cutter) and ever-so-lightly sanded (with fine sandpaper) the sharp edge of the tip of the trigger safety lever, and this took care of the problem.

Seems like this is fairly common on the newer Glocks; it was pretty rare 5-10 years ago.


----------



## barnesrl (Aug 22, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> A definite trigger stop might help cure the "slap." With a solid stop, your finger can continue to apply full pressure in your follow-through. Reset time will suffer, though.
> Another possibility is that the "pinch" may be the result of a very-slightly-too-short trigger. If the trigger is too short, it may be pinching the bottom of the pad of your finger between its bottom end and the trigger guard, as it moves forward to return to battery.


This may be the problem! I an see how this could happen and imagine how it would feel! Thanks for the advice Steve,


----------



## barnesrl (Aug 22, 2010)

DJ Niner said:


> Sometimes Glock handguns will have small but sharp pieces of "flash" on the plastic parts from the molding process. If this happens on the trigger or trigger safety lever, the trigger finger will get abraded when firing as the weapon bounces during the recoil cycle. My lightly-used Glock 22 in .40 had this problem, and it was fairly annoying.
> 
> I very carefully scraped (with a small box cutter) and ever-so-lightly sanded (with fine sandpaper) the sharp edge of the tip of the trigger safety lever, and this took care of the problem.
> 
> Seems like this is fairly common on the newer Glocks; it was pretty rare 5-10 years ago.


I will give it a closer look! Thanks again.


----------

